# Please sign this E-petition.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been a member of BCAquaria going back to several years before the system was reset in the crash of 2010. I would like to ask other members a favour.

The provincial government has just announced plans to cancel a yearly disabled persons' bus pass which, until now, has allowed people such as myself access to affordable transportation.

I am a quadriplegic, on disabled income. After paying rent, this allows me about $600 to pay hydro, gas, telephone, internet, food, clothing, and all the other expenses of life. (I manage to come close to breaking even on the aquarium hobby by selling excess plants and fish, and have acquired most of my equipment dirt cheap at local auctions or yard sales.)

For people in my situation, (and especially for those worse off than I) the yearly bus pass is a vital link to the outside world. I am asking you to please click on the link below and sign the petition to have it restored.

https://www.change.org/p/premier-christy-clark-raise-the-rates-leave-our-bus-pass-alone

If any of you would care to put a little more effort into voicing your concern, I would suggest a letter, email, or phone call to your local MLA. (If you don't know who that is, PM your postal code or address and I will find out for you.)

Here are two links to stories with more background information:

Premier says people on disability pensions now "better off" | News Talk 980 CKNW | Vancouver's News. Vancouver's Talk

Online petition and media heat boost pressure on premier to restore transit passes for people with disabilities | Georgia Straight Vancouver's News & Entertainment Weekly


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I will sign. It's a necessary thing . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Signed. . .


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Signed it. 

Not sure why they think this is a better way to do business.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Signed ......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Signed it!


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

signed and shared in Surrey


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed, hope everything will work out


----------



## fishiefish (Mar 24, 2015)

signed it!


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

signed, best of luck..


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

signed and shared in Surrey


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Signed and shared on FB.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Signed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Signed

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Signed, and thank you Tom for the duckweed


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have already signed it. This is a very important issue and it's one that we have the power to change. I'll put the petition on my FB page.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who signed. I will post information if anything happens.


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

Signed and done.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Signed! Hopefully things turn for the best here, take care!


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Signed. Hope it works out.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

signed, still need 9,400 more.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Gladly signed in support.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

If I recall correctly, that petition was presented months ago.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

signed hope the crazy-clark-crook does the right thing...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Removal of the passes is a done deal as of September 1.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

So the throne speech says the bus pass is going to be re-instated. Many thanks to those who took the time to sign the petition.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I just tweeted my MLA, who is NDP, and asked him to try and expedite this.


----------

